# hand cut with silky



## kennertree (May 23, 2007)

Was pruning an oak yesterday, removing a small limb over a house. I was going out the limb to tip tie it and removing suckers as i went. I was cutting a sucker, got half way through the cut and broke the branch over and was about to finish the cut and pitch the limb. I was using my right hand to cut and had the branch with my left hand. I started to finish it off and it cut quicker than i expected, went through the cut and I had a little too much force on it, the saw went right on top of the first knuckle on my index finger. It wasnt a big cut at all but deep enough to cut the tendon. The saw cut me in a straight down motion, it wasnt dragged across the knuckle, just a straight downward blow. I'm having surgery on Friday to repair the tendon and will be out for 4 to 6 weeks. Handsaws are razor sharp and require just as much caution as a chainsaw.


----------



## techdave (May 24, 2007)

*No gloves?...*

or did it go right through them? Thanks, Dave.


----------



## kennertree (May 24, 2007)

techdave said:


> or did it go right through them? Thanks, Dave.



No gloves. I had left them in the other truck and didnt get them out that morning. I usually wear nitrile coated gloves kind of like the ugly gloves and I dont think the gloves would have made a difference. Wish I would have had them on anyway.


----------



## JayD (May 25, 2007)

WoW, what a working lesson to learn,I hope it heals properly for you.
All The Best


----------



## kennertree (May 25, 2007)

Well the surgery is over, doc said everything went well. All I have to do now is let it heal. The pain meds i got aint worth a crap.


----------



## 046 (May 25, 2007)

glad to hear it went well.... give it chance to heal!


----------



## Bermie (May 30, 2007)

Ouch!!!
Glad your surgery has gone well, take care.

I've cut my thumb badly with a silky, and gouged my shin twice, just like you said, no cutting action just the follow through and 'thunk' oops. A couple of times I've had a follow through that could have been ugly but didn't make contact, thank goodness. I find myself changing position now to avoid any issues with follow through, got to respect the Silky, just as much as the chainsaw in some situations!


----------



## tree top (Jun 15, 2007)

*Same type injury*

3 times with a silky. One on the hand, one on the forearm, and one on the shin that still has a lump. All of them from improper position and to much follow through. Learned my lesson. Glad to see nothing worse.

Tree top


----------



## Thillmaine (Jun 23, 2007)

*No Question*

Agreed on handsaws are dangerous. I have yet to penetrate skin with my chainsaw. BUt many a time I have sliced the shiat out of my hand with my silky sugoui. Most recently I was cutting a butternut limb, and holding the limb with my left hand, and sliced right through the skin down to the bone of my ring and middle finger. Hurt like a ????? and tons of blood, but a lil duct tape fixed er up real nice.


----------



## clearance (Jun 23, 2007)

Shouldn't be one-handing, its dangerous. You should use a handsaw to finish your cut......uhhh. Now what?


----------



## ckliff (Jun 23, 2007)

Got my first silky out of the box from Sherrill, pulled out of scabbard, said, "Look, kids. Don't mess with this. It's real sharp." Then I just sorta rapped my fingers with it & OOPS :bang: It wasn't a bad cut, my pride hurt more, but my kids were REAL impressed!

My first time climbing with that same Silky I managed to cut through my first and only spliced climbing rope. I swore by knots after that. $20 down the drain.


----------



## JAM (Jun 23, 2007)

Took a chunk off the left index finger a couple of weeks ago with a hedge trimmer. I got lucky, the cut went in at an angle and bounced off the bone directing the cut down the length of the finger instead of taking the end off. 
The Dr. stiched the parts together and it's healing nicely.
The wife has had great fun with this one.


----------



## Bermie (Jun 25, 2007)

JAM said:


> Took a chunk off the left index finger a couple of weeks ago with a hedge trimmer. I got lucky, the cut went in at an angle and bounced off the bone directing the cut down the length of the finger instead of taking the end off.
> The Dr. stiched the parts together and it's healing nicely.
> The wife has had great fun with this one.



How on earth did you manage that??


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats what I am screamin!!! sounds ouchy to me!!!


----------



## Fireaxman (Jun 26, 2007)

I have not cut myself seriously with the Sugoi YET, but I know its commin. My steel core flipline has a number of cuts through the cover, my BDU's have been repaired several times, and I've even scrapped a good pair of BVD's. That was close. All from too much pressure on the follow-through. I gotta be more careful. 

Gotta respect those Silkys. Hope everything healed OK.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad the surgery went well. Bad time to be out of action. Best of luck.

I've done the straight in cut with a Sugoi by cutting with my left while holding a branch back with my right. Went tooth deep into the last knuckle on my right index finger. No tendon damage but that finger just doesn't look the same anymore... that was months ago.

The big blades are too heavy to stop at the end of the cut, you have to slow way down or give yourself extra space to control the momentum. I use a ProSentai on tight cuts now because of that messed up finger. It's small and light so it's easier to control; keep it taped to my Sugoi scabbard. That little saw cuts like a demon too.


----------



## soutz (Jun 26, 2007)

damn they hurt. bleed to. When we have a young one start we give instruction on how to use a silky, then we wait for the rush to the first aid kit. they just dont respect what they can do. just because it hasnt got a motor they think it wont bite. glad your doing better. we are now using arm protectors they work well to slow down the bite.


----------



## kennertree (Jun 26, 2007)

I go to the doctor today. I've climbed once since it happened, it was the other day. The tree was a bradford pear so there wasnt much climbing, still hurt like hell though. I'm supposed to be wearing the splint they gave me at all times but i take it off quite a bit and keep my fingers moving. I cut my other hand about 5 years ago with a chainsaw, it required surgery too. I did the same thing with that hand, like not wearing the splint and keeping my fingers moving. When i went to the doctor the last time for it I didnt have to go to rehab, it was almost 100% after about 4 weeks. It is 100% now. I'm thinking i wont have to go to rehab for this one either. It's not healing as quickly as the other one, maybe because I'm a little older now. I don't think I will have to go to rehab on this one either. It moves well, I just cant close my hand all the way yet and don't have alot of strength with it. There is hardly a scar, that part healed real nice. Hopefully I will be able to get back to climbing in a week or two. Watch out for them silkys.


----------

